# Looking for two female rats in central CA!



## MishaDot (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi!
I guess compared to a lot of rat owners I'm a newbie to all this I've only owned two rats and they've both died. About a month ago they caught a cold that no matter what I tried they couldn't get out of it. RIP Pukka and Alex.... :'(
Before that I owned them a little over a year.
I need new little ones.. I miss having rats and their little sounds, play time, cuddles... Everything basically! Lol
If anyone in or around Fresno has rats that need a new home I would love to take 2 off your hands. I'm looking for females because they are the only gender I've had experience with (just trying to keep it within my realm of expertise so to speak). I'll take great care of them and they'll be amazingly loved and spoiled!
Looking forward to hearing from anyone soon! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## buggsly (Dec 30, 2012)

I messaged you.


----------

